# outside diameter of a 470 ace



## 1tiger (Jan 24, 2005)

i would like to know the daiameter of a 470 ace. i am curently shooting 3-28 acc's that are 17/64 and want to know if the ace's are smaller in diameter and if so how much. thanks


----------



## FS560 (May 22, 2002)

My ACC 3-28 shafts measure 0.255 inches.

I could measure a 470 the second week in November when I will be near my arrow stash.


----------



## SCarson (Apr 13, 2008)

I believe a 470 ACE is 0.223, at least according to OT2.


----------



## TN ARCHER (Jan 31, 2007)

.2045 at the ends and .2215 in the middle ( barreled design). My ACE 470's fit inside of my ACC 3-39's ( with no G nock bushing of course).


----------

